# Victim # 1---->  The Last Laugh!



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

OK,

Let's start.  This is ought to be fun!


I have 4 clients now!


But I will focus in on one for now!


Introducing to you 

Mr. Maxx!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Brief History

Mr . Maxx is a former client of mine who moved to Atlanta 8 months ago.  Previous to that he was a very weak man!

190 lbs.
BF 23 %
5'11"

I had his weights increased by 50-80lbs within 2 months and then he moves and stops working out!!!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Mr. Maxx is now back in my life and back under my wing!

Last night was legs night.

Here are some examples!!!

I had his leg press at 495 for 15 reps.

But the kicker was that he tried cheating me on his walking lunges!

Under a circuit style training which I call "The Circus" I had Mr. Maxx lunge 64 reps walking, then, he must go on the stair stepper for 2.5 mins and then back to lunge.  He started cheating and holding the bars incorrectly and allowing the pedals to hit the floor under long strides causing his heart rate to drop to 135 bpm   I asked him to start jogging and he pretended not to hear me!

So, I made him grab the 20 lbs db. and do his walk of 64 reps...

Transferred him over to the STEP MILL (Moving stairs) and this time he could not cheat!  His panting and profuse sweating was hilarious!  It's like when I see my client sweating... I see blood!  And in this case, blood is attractive!

His heart rate was now at 175 bpm!!!!!

On his last set, I told him this will be easy!  

I made him jump off the treadmill (2.5 mins at 4.2 mph) and lunge with 20 lbs (34 reps) lunge back with 15 lbs (32 more reps) lunge another 32 reps with no weight... chambering his  knee  and then stepping out!

288 lunges!  

Hey, he said he wanted nice cut legs and a hard tush!  I guess I'll call him later tonight to find out how he's doing!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Mr. Maxx last week has been using his old injuries as an excuse I've noticed and I told him that we will work around it!  If he thinks this so much he should go back to the doctor!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Last week I incorporated the 10 (warmup) 10-6-4-30 rep rule on his chest workout and he loved it!

GOOD FOR HIM!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Mr. Maxx has been back on track with his eating regimen which is a very good thing.  

However, he keeps bitching at his lack of 1 Test supplement and Clenbuterx that he used to take and I told him I'm NOT allowing it in for a month.

Make him rely on his on will, strength (what little there is) and determination!

He wants that bad, he's going to have to WORK for it!!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

NATURALLY!

Another thought!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Some say that I'm militiant, ridiculous or out of control?  Are they right?  Maybe.  How do  other's perceive me?

HARDCORE-----NO NONSENSE----TOUGH AS NAILS!

In other words, don't FUCK AROUND ON GYM TIME!  Your TIME or MINE!!!!!!

DO I HAVE RESPECT FROM OTHER GYM MEMBERS???

ABSOLUTELY!!!

What do the people who are their to screw around think?  They think I'm a snobbish asshole!  

- ARe they right?  
No!!!!

- Do I care what they think?
NO!!!!!!!!!

Would I give them the time of day?
Yes

Why?

To shock the fuck out of them and then eventually they tell me that their first impression was, "God, I thought you were a pissed off individual but really your the nicest-down to earth guy around!"

NAYSAYERS!!!!  BITE ME!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

lmfao 

I think it's a pre-requisite of personal trainers to love to see people in Pain


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

hell yes David..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

David, we should train togehter someday....I think your clients would appreciate that!  

DP


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Actually I send them on a field day!  I let them train with my girlfriend, first!  

Go figure!  Hope she never reads this post!


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

OK, last night I had a helatious time trying to set up 2 clients for their training and they wanted me to wait around.  After 20 mins of listening to them and setting a time frame...

I CANCELLED ALL Appointments!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

Today was shoulder's day with Mr. Max!  We went to the basics today!  Old Skool Style.  Sitting front military press with no back support (on a bench press machine opposite direction) and had him use the 10-10-6-4-30 rep principle!  Added 1 set of the Arnold presses.  He claimed his delts were on fire!  GOOD!  

I shocked him and told him we're going to add hams!  Nice and heavy!    I thought he was going to faint!!!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

I forgot to mention, at 8am, I'm training with a new female friend (I just met her)  and relearning techniques of innovative styles for my up and coming cut cycle!

She was awesome!


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Last night was leg night for the client and now that I am 85% better and off the aspirin, I had a helluva back workout.  But this isn't about me.


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Leg night lowdown

* Hack Squats hell (15 reps) Last set for 10 reps
(Very heavy)
* Leg presses- Very heavy--- last set was 1 legged  presses! (20 reps)
* Lunges- 
- 1st set with 20 lb DB's- 64 walking reps
  moving onto the step mill for fast stair climb (5 mins)
- 2nd set-  same with moving onto the Treadmill at 4.0 mph (5 mins)
-3rd set- Same wt/ Dumbells moving onto the cardio bike for 5 mins
4th set- DB's 72 lunges and 5 mins of treadmill with quick cool down lowering speed to 3.2 mph

That should've fixed him!

We followed with Biceps but why should I bore you with redundancy?


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

All I have to say to anyone that asks.... my experience with D'bol stacked with two others was amazing however, d'bol has terrible effects once you exceed a certain amount.  Is it worth it?  No!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2003)

David ... I find this thread quite enjoyable.    Mr. Maxx is learning 'ole skool' how to build muscle.


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Glad you like it.  He may think I'm going hard on him but you know what?

1) If I went hard on him it's bc/ I went extremely hard on my own workout... bad back and all... so he get's to be tortured like me.

2) He wants great , fast results... hmmnn. isn't that what he's paying me for?


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> David ... I find this thread quite enjoyable.    Mr. Maxx is learning 'ole skool' how to build muscle.




Now you just have to convince J'bo to come to thread.  She's thinks most my threads suck!  (and they do! )  But let her know that this one is cool!


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

So, I got the update with how Mr. Max is feeling and he says that his quads are giving out when he takes a step up or a step down.  He said he almost fell down ther stairs!    Usually, some won't feel that way until two day after!  I feel sorry for him tomorrow!  

Anyhoo, he was SUPPOSED to have another workout late tonight and I agreed however, he said he wanted to bring his GF to watch.  Watch what?  Him Sweat and be in pain or to show off!

Now I had two scenarios from this.  

1) Let him show off
2) Break him down even harder?  Make him crawl to me?
3) Give him the night off to fully recuperate?

I chose the last option bc/ in 6 hours of this post, I'm going to kick his ASS with CHEST!  6:00 AM!!!!  

Well, I could've embarrass the fuck out of him but decided not to!  Boy, isn't he glad I'm not on aspirin anymore!

HE WAS SPARED TONIGHT!  But not this weekend though!


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

Tonight, is another torture night for him.  I am going to lay down and sleep on it until 7:30 pm  and think of the many ways to see him sweat like he did a couple of days ago!


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

Tonight was a an odd night because I was relaxed and did random sets with my client!  My  lower back is still sore and my left leg is hurting.  I think my own training needs to take a halt!

However, tonight I whipped Mr. Max bad tonight!

Chest/Shoulders/Traps/Abs

I will post this tomorrow as I am dozing off now!


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

Had him start with abs....

20 mins!


CHEST

DB Bench

35 lbs.-10 reps/25 lbs-10 reps/ 15 lbs alternating arms 20 reps
45 lbs............../35 lbs............/20lbs alt..............................
same
lowered the weight here for
30 lbs .................../20 lbs....../10 lbs alt..............................

Standard BB incline bench

Shoulders!!!

Military Nautilus press in the same configuration above but adding two more movements for a giant set!

For ex. 

10 reps standard press/15 reps alternating press/ jump off machine and grab 10lb plates and do side laterals for 10 and then front raises for 10

That is one set!!!

3 more followed after that!  

After the mega sets I do believe I that Bent over rear DB laterals were there for 4 sets!


----------



## olusco (May 11, 2003)

Anyway that 's only way clients  get  good result. I like it


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by olusco *_
> Anyway that 's only way clients  get  good result. I like it



y, thank you Olusco..... believe me... my training goes first and I train alone.... if I can use above the 100 lbs db's to 10 reps and higher and weight wt/ no one around to help me... it becomes way harder thus, a really AWESOME workout.

So, my agression easily are taken out on Mr. Max, Client # 1!


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> At this moment, I could talk about Client # 2 & 3 but I'd do a much better job of singing the circus theme...
> 
> Until they advance to normality and their out of the learning phase (like, what is a barbell to a dumbell)  I will then start posting their results
> ...


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

At this moment before I go to sleep, I am deciding what to do to Mr. Max tomorrow!  

sniff..... sniff (like a dog would)  I smell high repetion hamstrings!!!!

Spinning for 45 mins.  (yes, I am the teacher for one on one!)

Let's see... Probably hit him on back or I could do "misc. day"

Triceps, Biceps and Shrugs.

As for what order, we'll see.... we'll see!


----------



## david (May 14, 2003)

OK, I haven't posted much in here and I don't intend to let this diary die!


----------



## david (May 14, 2003)

OK, here  is a quick update with me and my workouts!

Some of you know that I have had excruciating lower back pain followed by numbness in my calf area of my right leg.  

Sunday night I had the same back ache but strangely it was in the left leg!

I went to a few people in my gym that professionally compete and are also in the medical field and they think it could possibly be a blood clot!

So with that in mind, I am only taking aspirin (bayer) to thin the blood out and to monitor more closely of what or why this has been happening.  I haven't done anything that would light up my lower back for 1.5 weeks and it's a very slow process it seems.

By this weekend, I will make a visit to the Hospital to have them quickly analyze my back for x-rays etc.


----------



## david (May 14, 2003)

As for anything else, I've cut my weights in the gym by 30-40 lbs and stopped doing legs again  and doing only the exercise bike and slower treadmill speeds with no incline!!!

I've started my cut cycle and eating very clean!

6 meals a day.

High protein and very low carbs! 

My cut cycle is going very awesome but from time to time I feel delerious after my gym workouts.  

For example, after 25 mins of cardio I rushed to the counter for a protein only shake bc/ I thought I was going to pass out!!


----------



## david (May 14, 2003)

OK, enough of my BS now and bitching and crying and let's get onto Mr. Max!


----------



## david (May 14, 2003)

On Monday night I shook the shit out of his workouts and here how his workout went!

Chest

Smith Machine Bench press in which I can easily perform the strip sets for him.

Strip sets-----> total reps (30)
4 times over!!

Inlince DB bench press
12 reps across the board (no shake ups there although her was expecting 30 rep sets!)

Cable crossovers (no biggie there and just standard reps)

Hamstrings

DB SLDLS!
45 lbs standing on the bench!
(20 reps- 4 sets)
No, he wasn't laughing but sweating profusely.  I don't think he cared too much for the squeeze backs..... that lil' bitch!  

Spinning!!!!!!  45 mins!  We won't even talk about this torture!  I am FUCKING tough and yes, I can boast about too!  I turned off the fans and dim the lights  and spun the disco ball .   I HAD a grand old time!!!!   But he didn't for some reason!


----------



## david (May 14, 2003)

Tuesday

Back

Lat Bar pulldowns!

100 lbs/120 lbs/130 lbs (2 sets) 10 reps across the board.

Then, I heard bitch bitch bitch from him!

_ NOTE:  Last week Mr. Max was only doing up to 100 lbs and only getting 5 reps!!!  Last night, bad back and all I redefined mind over matter!  I told him to get the FUCK up  and let me sit down.. no straps- no belt but just get out of my way.  I took 200 lbs. pulled the shit down in a controlled fashion paused at 8 and held on to the bar and started explaining the correct procedure..... (1 min hold) I then took it down for 5 more reps   So with that in mind I told him to watch this guy across the way whose yanking with bad form 150lbs and said, "is that what you want to look like?  A fucking CLOWN???  I proceeded to tell him to take his seat and yank this shit down with his lats and get this SHIT over with because I didn't want to be there all night!   Guess what?  He fucking did it!  He got off and said, Dude your bigger and stronger than me so that weight is easier.  I told him to breath take astep back and sit his ass down and told him, "You wanted to leave and have the p-life in Atlanta and I hooked you up with that job and I got him a great deal on his memebership at Gold's in Atlanta and that it was his fault that he  stopped for 8 months and instead, drank... ate pizza's and sugary crap.  NOW YOU MUST PAY THE PIPER and it's me!

Back to his workout, he did 1 arm sitting lat pulls (nothing special but allowing him to relax and calm down)  (4 sets)

then he did some other exercises that I can't account for.

Then, HERE COMES THE PAIN!

ARM WORKOUTS

TRICEPS!

Overhead (off the bench) DB pullovers!

45 lbs/55 lbs/70 lbs (2 sets.... 10 reps)

Last week he could barely do 45 lbs! 

Here COMES EVEN MORE PAIN!!!!

Close grip EZ Curl BB Skullcrushers!!!  superset with close grips to failure!
(Average repetitions was 10 with the skull and 15-20 reps CGB!!!!)


I had a FIELD DAY WITH THIS!  I won't even tell you what he felt after 4 sets.

But he did FEEL THIS

135 lbs. tricep pushdowns with the BB plates!  Beleive me.  This machine rocks and I will have pictures very soon!  (4 sets across the board!)

Was it over?  NO!!!!!  FUCK NO!

BICEPS!

Straight bar CURLS
4 Sets of 10

Concentrated Bicep curls
4 sets/10 reps


ABS- 20 mins....  He's still very weak and speaking of week... he's got 1 more session before I kick his assed to the next level!   _


----------



## david (May 14, 2003)

Oh shit!

I didn't realize that the post was huge!


----------



## david (May 14, 2003)

*Special note.  I must say for those who care NOT for my colorful language!  TRULY apologize here and now! *

Have a great day and night, everyone!


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> As for anything else, I've cut my weights in the gym by 30-40 lbs and stopped doing legs again  and doing only the exercise bike and slower treadmill speeds with no incline!!!
> 
> I've started my cut cycle and eating very clean!
> ...




here is a little suggestion.....maybe trying layin off the drugs all together and see what happens...


----------



## olusco (May 14, 2003)

I am reading Pumping Iron novel. Keep it up.


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> here is a little suggestion.....maybe trying layin off the drugs all together and see what happens...




I don't think it was the drugs there, Chauncey!  I know why and it was actually because of the lack of food before my 5 pm workout and Clenbuterx.  And if Clenbuterx is drugs then Burner is taking it too!

See www.vpxsports.com


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

In about 1 hour.... here comes some more pain but not from my client!!!!

From ME!!!


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I don't think it was the drugs there, Chauncey!  I know why and it was actually because of the lack of food before my 5 pm workout and Clenbuterx.  And if Clenbuterx is drugs then Burner is taking it too!
> 
> See www.vpxsports.com




VPX  is legal ... many of us use it, maybe close to a 400,00!!!!


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> In about 1 hour.... here comes some more pain but not from my client!!!!
> 
> From ME!!!




To re-elaborate this comment it was actually directed at my late night workout that I had around 9 pm and was never directed at you , J'bo.


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

So after 5 pm, and almost fainting I quickly rushed and had a protein shake!

Only 25 mins of Cardio!  

So I went back at 9:30 pm and did chest /Bi's and abs under severe cramping due to lack of Potassium!


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Got my 800 mgs of Potassium pills!


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> To re-elaborate this comment it was actually directed at my late night workout that I had around 9 pm and was never directed at you , J'bo.



i never thought it was.


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)




----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

test


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

1


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

2


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

I feel like a Tilapia today!!

That's all I ate today!!!

You know what?  It taste good , too!  Tonight, I will be out purchasing a fine piece of meat for me and my client!

Skirt Steak marinaded in Vinegar and Italian Dressing!!!


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

I had a decent workout and  alot of smilies today!  I talked with a g-friend of mine and her and her hubby's company is taking off and they are going to do really well!

Soon you will all know because it may impact your gym, soon!  

Excellent!


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Mysteriously my back is feeling much better!!!

Soon I will be in full "FORCE" again!  

I love this cut cycle I'm on!  It 180's everything for me!  Can't wait to apply it to my client!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

OK, I went on the EZ glide today and the numbness came back to my right knee...

So Sunday night I will be off to the ER!!!!!!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

Let's see, last night I did do pullovers and dared to try my bak's strength and to no avail, it did NOT bother me as bad and today, it still does NOT bother me.

I was able to do 125 lb DB pullovers off the side of the bench!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

Tonight, I've yet decided what I'm going to do for my workout................   Maybe traps and REAL HEAVY chest!

Hope no one's there to piss me off!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

Mr. Max tells me his delts are sore!  Also, still his triceps are hitting a high note!


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

*90 degrees workout*

The AC was broken in the leg room and spinning!!!!!  

So, last night's workout was legs and Spinning!




More 


More in details for you all that come here to view this and see how militiant I became!


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

Real quick notes on last night's workout

Back 

Making sure the clients had does not swell, I made sure his head re-leveled.

I put him on deadlifts last night and gave him weight that he should be warming up to and he decided to allow the slam noise obnoxiously.

135lbs (Slam!)

185 (more slam and this time, with a crooked look)

So I decided to increase to 285 lbs.  and didn't get but 3 reps and I looked at him with crooked look!

So,in further disgust, I brought him to the spinning room for 30 mins of spinning and mostly jump type movements and lived in the 2 position with the legs barely moving (very hard resistance!!)

No AC again!


NO WHOSE LAUGHING???


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

This diary will be on temporary hold until I get back from the hospital!  So with that in mind....


Ta- Ta for now!  Good health to all of you!


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Here is my update to you all about my health condition current

I AM NOT GOING TO DIE so there!  You are STILL stuck with me.  As posted in another thread in response to DFINEST.

Well, my back (x-ray) was cleared but as for my right leg and it's numbness, they were saying it was due to a pinched nerve and what I did for it for the past two weeks, I was doing correctly.  (Rest!!!)

So, with that in mind, I'm going to 180 it and Gloria Estefan this situation and "turn the beat around" "Reach"  "Higher"!


----------



## olusco (May 22, 2003)

I am just curiuos about your back and leg. Why can't you take some timeout like 2 or 3 weeks completely away from the gym and let your body recuperate from the banging of iron may be that will do the tricks. I know is hard to let go the workout due to the love for the sport.


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by olusco *_
> I am just curiuos about your back and leg. Why can't you take some timeout like 2 or 3 weeks completely away from the gym and let your body recuperate from the banging of iron may be that will do the tricks. I know is hard to let go the workout due to the love for the sport.




Technically I laid off of any lower back involvement and step down from kickboxing and spinning for cardio.  I rode the measley bike for 35 mins and dared the stepmill for 20 mins last week.  It felt decent then but it's getting a lot better.


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

OK, now I'm going to do my workout!  Had to stop, order some eggs and PM, NT!

Excuse me now while I go spit blood in the gym!


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

OK,  time to train Mr. Max and he's on limited time!  Hmmmnnn... let's see, I think it's back day along with bi's/Tri's!  

Be back real soon!


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Back-

* Chin ups (4 sets)
* Lat pulldowns(got em' up to 140 lbs!!! for 10 reps) (4 wks ago at 90lbs!!!)
* 1 arm rows (up to 70 lbs.) (4 weeks ago he was at 45 lbs)
* Deadlifts!  He's still struggling perfecting his form! (only at 285 lbs for 6 reps!)

* Biceps (concentration curls)
* DB alt. Bicep curls

Reverse BB curls for foreams (new for him)

Spinning!

Talk about him almost dying!  I swear I counted higher that 180 bpm!

Strategy: 
- Warm up 5 mins!
- Straight into the mountain (2nd hand position... max tension... legs barely moving!)  I smelled his pain here! (10 min climb!)
- cut 2 full notches to the left to go into the 3rd position!!!  Butt 1/2 inch off the seat! 5 mins.
- 3 full turns to the left riding the wind for 5 mins!
- Jumps with 8 reps.
   * 1/1 count up and down
   * 2/2 count up and down
   * 4/4 count 
   * 8/8 count
- another mountain!!!!!!!  (poor guy!)
- took a seat and rode the wind... no tension
- back to jumps but reverse order!  As the counts decreased, his tension increased!!!!
- One last hard mountain!!!!
- rode the wind for 10 mins into the cool down!!!!

Talk about a sweat fest for him!!!!!


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

So that's what were going to do for his spinning... that format and it won't change for 4 weeks!!!

I do have him do 20 mins for step mill only in the beginning!  I forgot to mention that!


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

Hmmmnn.... where is my client????  Avoiding me!  He's going to get it when he calls me back!


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

Aaahhh shit!  I just remembered!  I told him 10 pm!!!!!  So he's actually sleeping!!!

Shit, I have a show to go to at 11:00 pm!  Damn it!


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

OK,

What a quick easy workout he had last night!!

Traps
(nothing to brag about!)
Abs-  He actually last 25 mins!!!!  He still needs 10 more added and then he needs constant pressure with very little rest or hesitation!


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

Oh yeah.... I forgot to mention Triceps

Just did one huge mass movement and then superset two other movements....


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

Tonight is and OFF night for him!  But for me.... that's another story!


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

Last night before my Bar extravagganza, I went and set my delts on fire!

Really I replicated Mr. Max's workouts except that I used a lot heavier weight and more supersets!  I think my delts exploded!   

Quick description:

Standing DB's presses

10 rep scheme:
35 lbs/60 lbs./ 80 lbs.  <==== fuking tough!

Nautilus alternating seated military presses on a 45 degree incline supersetted with side lateral raises!
I think my db's for Side Lateral's were up to 30 lbs....
(3 sets)

Front lateral raises <=== light weights up to 15 to 20 reps!

Rear laterals (same scheme)

Biceps!

Boring biceps and nothing to brag about!


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

OK, I'm an hour away from Mr. Max's workout!

I think were doing quads but maybe chest or both!!  We'll see!


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

Me working out!  My stupid friend took this picture......


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

Oh yeah!!  My hair is down too!!!


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

Part of the Cardio area @ my gym.  The guy in the blue is an IFBB pro... Jimmy somebody but I know it's not the greatest picture though!

My apologies....


----------



## kidda9 (May 25, 2003)

Hows the injurey coming along David?You look huge lol!


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

The Spinning room AKA... torture chamber!!!!

Believe it or not!!!  It is completely dark with very dim lights... I had my flash on!


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kidda9 *_
> Hows the injurey coming along David?You look huge lol!




Working through the injury and coming up on my cut cycle.  It's not going to be easy until I still figure out the right calf area numbness.  

But my back is A-OK!   I'll have pictures of me and some dudes that compete, soon.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

your a monster dave.


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

last night was a huge back day!

First Test!!!!


So, I'll short form this and unbore you!

Lat Pulldown

* 250 lbs.. 4th set only 8 reps!!! (usually an easy 10 reps)
* Bent over rows! 185 lbs... 10 reps!!!  (usually can do 225 lbs)
* 1 arm DB rows--- Stayed with the 110lb DB's....  (usually around 135 lbs.)
* 225lbs Deadlifts 10 reps easy.... dared not to go any heavier and it felt good with minor pain!!!
* No seated rows!!!!
* Standing high cable rows using rope.... Went light on it and it looked great!  I love this shaping move!!!

Biceps
Boring  :snore:

Abs... 20 mins!


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your a monster dave.



I don't know if you guys mean this as a good thing or a bad thing!


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

Memorial Day!!!

Yay!  Our gym is opened but only till' 4pm!!!

Did an easy workout with light weights!!

Chest

DB Bench- 35 lbs/45 lbs/50 lbs- 20 reps each!
Incline DB's- Same!
Decline DB's- Stayed with the 45 lbs.

OUCH!!  The burn!!!  Rest time bt the sets 35 seconds- 1 min.

Tested the leg again by doing the step mill for 20 mins... switched to the exercise bike for 15 mins....  Slight cramping but no numbness!

To be continued....

Time to torture Mr. Max!!!!!


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

*********IN AN OFF NOTE**********

In silent prayer:


I pray for my friend to fully recover from an incident that happened this weekend.

Only time will tell.

May God Bless Our Souls!


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

Well, rather than self destructing my own thread, I guess I'll will continue on with the rampage!!!!!!


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

*One last picture of me in the bulk phase*

So, here I come!  Time to shred!

As for the unveiling..... you will all know and see what's beneath all of this!  

DFWM= Don't Fuck With Me!


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

Fuck why is my picture black!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

cause your a brown guy...just a thought


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2003)

I like this journal.

What's tilapia?


----------



## CLPgold (May 29, 2003)

tilapia is a type of small/medium edible fish


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2003)

I wanna try it  Thanks


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> cause your a brown guy...just a thought




Only certain area's ...... wanna find out?


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Fuck why is my picture black!!!!!




OK, un-fuck!  It was my monitor at work that made me black and I mean real black!   

I can't believe I'm answering my own post!!  Now you know I have to leave for awhile!


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> tilapia is a type of small/medium edible fish




OMG!   How the hell are ya, CLP?!?!?!  What pleasure do I have in you responding in my journal??  God, I haven't seen you on in years!  (months.. really...) 

How is everything?  Training, life and general stuff?

Thank you for the fish reply and how did you know about Tilapia?  It's usually a Florida thing.  Did you cheat and look it up in the dictionary?


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I wanna try it  Thanks



hmmnnn... how could we manage this while your in Canada??  I know....


Come down and compete in the Muscle Beach/Figure/Fitness in South Beach and beat Allison Ethier out!!!!!  

Then we'll all celebrate with my Tilapia... your wine,  Rob's poison   ...  and afterwards, we'll all judo chop, flip and kick anyone around us that gets in our way!


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2003)

Me beat Alison.... that's damn funny.


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

I think you could!  DP... if your out there.... knock some toughness back into this girl!!!!  Allison does not seem so tough!  She doesn't fair as well down here as she does there it seems.

Plus your way prettier than she is and better built, IMO.

No more negativity and start knocking girls left and right off the stage!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> DP... if your out there.... knock some toughness back into this girl!



My Pleasure 

She gets hell on a daily basis in her "Private" Journal


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

He he he!  That is good because it crushes me when someone of w8's caliber talks like that!  I think we all need to give her a swift kick in the tush when she talks defeat before the challenge! 

Hey MMA, if your out there... no blocking our kicks... you should JOIN in!  

DP, thanks for your prompt return back into the Victim thread and IM.com!!!  Actually, both of you!!!!  And CLP!!!!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

OK,

Let's see, where was I?  I believe on Tuesday and I forgot what we did!  Oh wait!  It was Shoulders!  I decided to start Mr. Max on using DB's now!!!

So, I believe we did Seated Military presses of 10 reps and then I cut half his weight and had him doing alternate DB presses! (4 Sets)

I took him to the Military behind the neck presses on the smith machine to get a different angle for 2 sets more (to failure) 

SUPERSET bt/ Upright rows and then to side lateral DB raises
(4 sets)

Front raises DB and superset those with bent over rear lateral DB raises! (4 sets)

He seemed not to be laughing and his shoulders were on fire for 3 days!  

Took him in to do a quick set of abs and then into the spinning room for 50 mins!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

WEDNESDAY-

I believe it was leg torture again!!

* Hack squats!
- 4 sets
* Vertical leg press
- 4 sets
- Lunges (226 reps!) with 20 lbs db's.  after every  64 reps I made him use the step mill and to use treadill (15 % incline at 3.5)
in between!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Another bulk picture!!!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

*Leg Apparatus machine*

This is the goonie leg apparatus machine I was telling you all about!  You have to climb to get on it and imagine if you had spaghetti legs due to a grueling workout or set.  What goes up--------- most come down!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey Dave! 

I like the pics buddy, you look huge! The gym looks real nice too..


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Hiya Jenny!

I know, I was doing close lateral raises (if that's what their called) with 25 lbs db's and I find that move is a great shpaing movement!  I could kill my friend bc/ he was telling me he was testing the camera and it wasn't working so I snatched it from him!  He's got a real stupid picture that I _should_ put up but it was such crappy quality!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Last night's escapade!

Guest Appearance:  Samera!   

Chest:

Another test of the lower back!

Off the bench DB overheads pullovers!

Since I was  I started with

50lbs-10 reps/80lbs-10 reps/ Got a little daring!~ 90lbs-10 reps!  115 lbs- 8 reps!  WOW! 

Declined DB press
45 lbs (2 sets-10-12 reps)/50 lbs (10 reps to failure- 2 sets)

Smith Machine Bench
All to failure (20 reps)

TEST of the Right leg- 135 lbs squats 2 sets........  Better than I thought but quit that!

45 degree leg press (one legged) 135 lbs to failure and quit.  Why push it?  The real test will be in Kickboxing cardio on Tuesday!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

I have off on Tuesday!    Have errands and I wish one of them was to the beach but unfortunately it will be the all famous Broward County Courthouse instead.  Then, off to child services and SSA!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Thursday night was *clown* night for my client.  I'm starting to work on his flexibility and starting to get him more actively involved in strength and conditioning.  My main goal soon will be for him to focus wt/ looking.  To be able to exert more power and strength, explosive movements and a positive attitude!

So we started with kick boxing and self defense!

You should've seen when I asked him to kick or punch me!

I thought I was training Danny Larusso (Karate Kid)

More on this later!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Friday and Saturday was Days off for my client so nothing to report there!

Sunday is a DIFFERENT STORY!

Bring on the Pain I say!  And then some!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

I have a small spinning class I'm teaching tonight.!   

Damn...


----------



## olusco (Jun 2, 2003)

You teach spinning class?


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

I don't know why you think that's funny???!?!  

Do you have something against spinning... or something about me teaching Spinning?


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!  Whoops, this isn't my rage thread!


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

Anyhoo!  Tonight was kickboxing and it was the class I've been avoiding for 5 weeks!!!

This was the true test for my back and right leg!

110 mins! and managed to do the whole thing! 



Now if people could actually move when their supposed to move, they won't get kicked in the head by me!


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

another view


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

one row of treadmills this gym has

two other rows and another room with treamills along with Step mills, recumbents, bikes, precor etc...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

that's a shitload of threadmills!! We have 3 in my gym..


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> that's a shitload of threadmills!! We have 3 in my gym..




And there are tons more along with other equipment.

only 2


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

I said 3..  
It's not a very big gym.. Remember, I live in Sweden, everything is smaller here..


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

another view


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I said 3..
> It's not a very big gym.. Remember, I live in Sweden, everything is smaller here..




Not from what I heard...........


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Not from what I heard...........


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

I was referring to the women of Sweden and there.............


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh, I thought you were referring to the men of Sweden..


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Not hardly there, Jenny!  

But you would no better!  

I was referring to boobies and hard butts!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, I know what you meant.. Nah, lots of plain skinny and slim girls here.. But some nice boobies and butts too I guess.


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

including you!    Couldn't resist!  Actually minus the skinny bony thing...


REPHRASE:  The "PERFECT" you!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

You are such a sweet talker


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Ooohh... got your attention!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Last night was back for me.

Highlight:

After a pinch nerve, I was able to get 315lbs... 10 reps and fast!

Strength is coming back!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

A very simple easy shoulder workout tonight.  Mind was not in it but that and some cardio rounded my workout.

Military press supersetted with side lateral raises
Front BB raises

20 mins of cardio!

Maybe I should take a day off or go to a different gym this weekend!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Bow of a silence to the GREAT CLASSY FREDDIE BLASSIE!!!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm contemplating going back tonight to do shrugs and Biceps but we will see about all of that!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm also wondering if my "JACK-ASSED Client is working out tonight!  Well, I'm not a last minute person and tonight I will CXL on his ass for his "ASSHOLE-NESS"  

Well, I'm tired or busy and I'm going to play on my rules!!!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

On the brink of CXL my client because of LACK OF DEDICATION!!!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

Fucking lucky!

He called and I'm gonna kick his ass so hard tonight!!!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

Speaking of an ass whip... I dared to increase my weight and see if I still had it in me.  I did chest an hour ago!

DB Bench- 

Warmup- using 50 lbs DB's- 10 reps
100 lbs- 10 reps
115- 10 reps
130 lbs- 8 reps! 

NOT BAD!

Strength is increasing back!  (On a cutting cycle, too?? )


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow!  I took a day off yesterday (normally I don't) and I thought I'd be renewed but I slept nil' last night and here I am ready to go to the gym tonight for myself and the client!!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

mmnn... what can I do to my client tonight??


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm awaiting for the day I can try to go at my legs!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

My client had 6 donuts in the AM and he told me this the other day!

There is a price one pays for this antic!!!


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

Spinning is in my vision tonight for my client!!!


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

Tonight was Shoulders for Mr. Max and I taught him a lesson a exertion, strength techniques and powerful movements.

so we use the DB'S!!!!!  


Whoops BRB!!!


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

- Standing Military press DB's
25 lbs/35/lbs/45 lbs/55 lbs -8 to 10 reps

Side laterals DB's
15/20/25 x2 for 10 reps

BB shrugs
225 lbs x2 sets- 10 reps

LEGS

To be continued


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

OK... Legs that same night for him.

In my previous page there is an awkard squat machine.

135 lbs/225/315 x2 lbs 4 sets, 10 reps

Walking DB lunges..

25 lbs.... approximately 300 reps!  No intervals!

Spinning- climbing moutain effects and jumps for 1 count focusing in on the quads!

RIP for Mr. Max!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

hmmmnnnn... let's see... where was I???


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Training session with Mr. Max!

Mr. Max has lost 20 lbs in 3.5 weeks since we changed to his cut cycle!  Now, where is my f'n team to do his BF test!!!!!!  Fucka's!!!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Mr. Max decided to play no show tonight and think he can just make it up in all one night by training for 4 hours!  Well, like I did to him last time when he decided to eat 6 stinkin' donuts..... he received a half ass training session.

Tomorrow he will get an earful bc/ I cancelled another client (female) for him!


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2003)

Stand BACK!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey dave! 

Who's that? Is that the singer girl you talked about some time ago?


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi Jenny!

It is and it was meant as a statement of how I felt last night being in two different gym in a matter of 3 hours and at 11 PM training two clients!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

dave you went over your 20000 post...ha ha ha ha ha ha na na na na bo bo


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2003)

Well... what can I say?  I do have three words for ya though!!!


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2003)

Nothing to report about anyone's workout  for now!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

and those words are? go screw off? tickle my banana? lmao.
i am sorry this trail mix is way too good. puts me in the best of moods.


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2003)

keep guessing. tart-tart!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

stop calling me that.

how about: you suck ass.....your the best.....you kiss donkeys?


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2003)

How about this?

1-4-3  ???


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2003)

OK, Going to bed around 1 AM and getting up at 4:15 am and training along with a client thereafter is not cool! But I am here!

So, more on all this later.  I have a training again at 5:30 pm


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2003)

OK, I survived the second round of training today at 5:30 pm!!!!

Anyway, all I did was Biceps and 20 mins of cardio!  I am focusing on forearm development and it seems to respond well!

Hammer Curl DB's....

Reverse Curls using cable

and normal bicep movements!

Quite cool I must say!


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2003)

Short workout for my client today or I mean at 4:30 am!!!

35 mins of cardio...

Squats- 8 sets
1 legged Leg presses (4 sets)

Shoulders

Supersets for Side laterals DB raises!

Incline weights format

12.5 lbs/15 lbs./17 lbs each weight 10 reps no stopping!

20 lbs/15 lbs/10 lbs- same

Front lateral raises--- (DB's)
10 reps straight up!!!

ABS attack!

He hated and failed miserably today!  I have nothing else to say to this but somewhat disappointed but know what I need to work on with him!!!


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2003)

Wake me up inside!  Save me from this Life!!!!!!!!!


BRB tonight!


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2003)

OK,

Tonight was a good night!!  Had the candid discussion and made the changes neccessary for Mr. Max!

Tonight was CHEST/TRI'S

* CABLE Bench (introduction) 3 sets
* DB bench - 80 lbs DB presses by Max??  What's he taking?  ROIDS??  
* Decline Bench

TRICEPS

* Dips
* Pushwdowns
* Standing overhead presses (Barbell)

MONSTER SET!!!  (Say *NOTHING* Sapphire about the name, either!!!   )

We finished his workout by working on his abs that he miserably failed in three days ago!!!  He didn't do bad tonight!!

Did a 10 reps/4 part movement set repeat the set 5 times!!!

A  very good workout!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 23, 2003)

I forgot to mention last night....  I told my client this when lifting 80 lb DB's and teaching him technique!

"It's simple!  When you get down on the bench and you have those weights in your arms... you have a few choices after you raise the weight up...

1) Start immediately and go!
2) Hold them up too long and watch them crash
    A. On your Chest
    B. On your head
    C. Drop them sum bitches and hear a crash on the floor!

It hit him in the chest (The left side that is but lightly bc/ I caught it!)

I'm quite impressed with him bc/ 8 weeks ago we did three sets to see where he is at and he could barely get 40 lbs DB's!!!

Four weeks ago, I dropped the Barbell and switched him to DB's and he's progressed to 80 lbs!

Luvin' it now!!!   

Give the man  a heart and belief the "he CAN do" attitude and see him run with it!  Awesome!!!


----------



## david (Jun 24, 2003)

Session # 2 for Mr. Max!!!!!  9:00 pm!!!   I think I'm sick in the head!  Too much time in the gym and not enough time to post!

Does anyone miss me??

  Doubt it!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK,
> 
> Tonight was a good night!!  Had the candid discussion and made the changes neccessary for Mr. Max!
> ...



My lips are sealed TB...   you have a new nickname now!!!  But I still think u r a MONSTER!!!


----------



## david (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> My lips are sealed TB...   you have a new nickname now!!!  But I still think u r a MONSTER!!!




I was wondering when you were going to catch that!    I could name many people that are bigger than I and better than I that are not famous..... let's see Rod, Todd, pea pod from the country, , sod from Arkansas... mike, ryke, dyke it doesn't matter!   

Thank you for replying,  poppie!  You cared  !!!   

Let's see, Time to post in this journal of today's ridiculous training session(s)  Yes, that is plural but my eyes are burning now so I think I 'll put some ice on it.  Hmmmnnn.... maybe peel some cucumbers too and find some oil of olay!  Where is my makeup artist!!!  

To be continued.....


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I was wondering when you were going to catch that!    I could name many people that are bigger than I and better than I that are not famous..... let's see Rod, Todd, pea pod from the country, , sod from Arkansas... mike, ryke, dyke it doesn't matter!
> 
> Thank you for replying,  poppie!  You cared  !!!
> ...



I am sure there are many people BIGGER than you in body BUT I doubt there are many people with as big a HEART!  
And OF COURSE I CARE!!!  Check mail.... Poppie


----------



## david (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I am sure there are many people BIGGER than you in body BUT I doubt there are many people with as big a HEART!
> And OF COURSE I CARE!!!  Check mail.... Poppie



  Got it!  .....  now check yours!


----------



## david (Jun 27, 2003)

I haven't been posting in IM.com much lately or anywhere else in that matter, however, I do linger from time to time seeing what people are up to!

Well, for the last 3 days I've averaged 2.5 hours of sleep, still working my normal job, also, helping a friend along with training myself!!!!

Anyway, I thought I'd post this picture and show you the start of how to piss me off with a camera when I've lacked sleep!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 28, 2003)

my what long fingers you have


----------



## david (Jun 28, 2003)

now, how are you on when your camping??


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2003)

TB
Now who is bugging you like that???  I know you would never be nasty without good cause!!!  And JBo is right, YOU DO HAVE A LONG FINGER!!!  
      
P


----------



## david (Jun 28, 2003)

LMAO!!!!  THis silly girl that goes to my gym.  We went out for a couple of drinks  (Great combo, huh) a month ago and she just sent me this picture the other night and thought I'd share this with you all!


----------



## david (Jun 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> TB
> Now who is bugging you like that???  I know you would never be nasty without good cause!!!  And JBo is right, YOU DO HAVE A LONG FINGER!!!
> 
> P



And that finger comes in handy sometimes, too!  I can assure you this!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2003)

christ you have some hot friends


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2003)

They look yum!


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2003)

I am tired, broken down and completely shut down..................


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2003)

Bon Jovi 
Only Lonely 

Another long and sleepless night 
You need someone to hold you tight 
Sometimes love don't know wrong from right 
Another long and senseless 
Fight was all you knew they're all the same 
There's no one left to take the blame 
What's behind this masquerade 
How do we win these losin' 
Games we play, words we say 
Cutting wounds we know they run so deep 
Leave it all behind you 
Or someday love will find you 

[Chorus:]
Only lonely -- I can't stop hurting you 
Only lonely -- but I can't stop loving you 
Only lonely -- how much pain does it take 

It's getting sometimes I don't know 
When to stop when to go 
Sometimes we're so afraid to let it show 
A stolen kiss so out of place 
It wipes the smile right off your face 
And when those feelings start 
We let them go, let them go 

Games we play, words we say 
Cutting wounds that run so deep 
Leave it all behind you 
Or someday love will find you 

Only lonely -- I can't stop hurting you 
Only lonely -- but I can't stop loving you 
Only lonely -- so tell me babe, how much pain 
can you take before your heart breaks? 

I got this timebomb ticking in my head 
This time I think she's gonna blow 
How can I say get away 
When I just can't let go 

Games we play, words we say 
Cutting wounds that run so... 
Leave it all behind you 
Or someday love will find you


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Bon Jovi
> Only Lonely
> 
> ...



Hey Dave!!

What a beautiful song.... that is one lucky girl who you love and miss!!!  I am sure she feels exactly the same way about YOU, misses you just as much!


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Dave!!
> 
> What a beautiful song.... that is one lucky girl who you love and miss!!!  I am sure she feels exactly the same way about YOU, misses you just as much!




Actually, I am so broken down emotionally that this song hurts when it rings through my head!

I sometimes wish I didn't have this huge of heart.........


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Actually, I am so broken down emotionally that this song hurts when it rings through my head!
> 
> I sometimes with I didn't have this huge of heart.........



Oh David...  I am sooo sorry you are feeling so bad.  I am sure this girl loves you soooo much and wants to be with you!!  And I am sure one of the reasons she loves you so much is because of your huge heart!!  Don't wish that away!!!!  Let me know if I can help you in any way!!!


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2003)

So what happens now?
Another suitcase in another hall
So what happens now?
Take your picture off another wall
Where am I going to?
You'll get by, you always have before
Where am I going to?

Time and time again I've said that I don't care
That I'm immune to gloom, that I'm hard through and through
But every time it matters all my words desert me
So anyone can hurt me, and they do

(chorus)

Call in three months time and I'll be fine, I know
Well maybe not that fine, but I'll survive anyhow
I won't recall the names and places of each sad occasion
But that's no consolation here and now.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> So what happens now?
> Another suitcase in another hall
> So what happens now?
> ...



What is that song supposed to mean??  It sounds so sad.  Did your love leave you??  I doubt it...  I think she adores you and even if she can't be with you all the time, I am sure she wants to be!!!  Life is tough David.... but when you find true love..you can't let it go..it is very special and sacred.    Good luck with your sweetheart.. she is a very lucky girl!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2003)

That is a song from the Broadway, "Evita" but I like Madonna's version much better!

It's a song of sadness and mood but not pointed towards or at anyone particular person.  Sometimes, when things seem tough or life gets hard with the one you really-really love... you go to a song that is of sadness and tragedy.  Also, because of the words within that particular song... it will never happen like that with me and the one I truly love.  It's just a way of saying, "My life can't be so bad because the message within that song and for that person... they must have had it really-really bad."

I call it "Snapping out it and returning to the state of "love" to that person I admire, respect and LOVES PASSIONATELY- DEARLY.  

So what do I do, when things are hard like that.. Run away?  I think not....  I faced off with it and it seems to me that my love for that person grew 10 fold and better than ever!!!  How does that sound?  Hope you underdstand... I get weird like that from time to time!  


Sapph, you seemed to be the only one interested in what I have to say....  I hope your enjoying my journal and thank you for staying here in my journal with me!!!

Here's a big WET kiss 4 ya!    Nah... make it two!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That is a song from the Broadway, "Evita" but I like Madonna's version much better!
> 
> It's a song of sadness and mood but not pointed towards or at anyone particular person.  Sometimes, when things seem tough or life gets hard with the one you really-really love... you go to a song that is of sadness and tragedy.  Also, because of the words within that particular song... it will never happen like that with me and the one I truly love.  It's just a way of saying, "My life can't be so bad because the message within that song and for that person... they must have had it really-really bad."
> ...



Well David

You seem MUCH happier now!! I am glad you and your sweetie are all made up and then some, it sounds to me!!!
You know David.. sometimes the best things in life aren't easy ... don't give up on happiness and love.

I am enjoying your journal, you are very different than most, you seem very sensitive and deep.  That is interesting to me.... I also love my special someone in a very simliar way, we have obstacles in our way, but I know our love will endure forever!

We are two big softies, huh???? 

Thanks for the kisses, but I bet your hunny would rather you save them for HER!!!


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2003)

OK, back to business!

I have been training. My partner was given a week off to recuperate!

I will be back in this journal to drop some more training stuff!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2003)

hey baby dave.
you need to cheer up and smile 
care to share who the special someone is?
i can't believe you havent let me know about this. 
well i am back....so you can love me


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2003)

I love this lady with the bottom of my heart!  She is my dream and everything I hoped for!  She is more than that!  She is incredible!!!!  She is a part of me and I'm a part of her.... she is magical and my life!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2003)

well wow.
thats beautiful Dave.
you better call me after work.
i need more details.
and it better not be that clown...or i will beat you.
love yah


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2003)

I assure you it's not that clown!!!  LMAO!!   Give me some Credit!!  Sam is a doofus and she makes me ill!  Now, why would I want to inflict pain.

Love and relationship should NEVER equal pain!  Unless your heartaches for that person!  Then, that pain is a good pain bc/ your with that person and your missing them badly....  etc. etc.

I wanna hear about your new friend, too!!!  Don't be scared to divulge your info!   


Where is FS????  It's the weekend, isn't it?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2003)

you did not tell me anything there dave.

thats not fair.

why do you miss her? doesnt she live near you? if she trains at the same gym


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2003)

I certainly did answer your questions!!!  I called you!!!    So there!  

Now WHERE IS FS??


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 5, 2003)

Boy Dave you are so sweet and romantic!  This girl of yours is really lucky!!!  I bet she love you more than anything in the world!!  Just my opinion!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Boy Dave you are so sweet and romantic!  This girl of yours is really lucky!!!  I bet she love you more than anything in the world!!  Just my opinion!!!!



I hope she does.... no, I KNOW she does and that's best thing ro realize!

Sapphire, although you don't know me that well or know me like that, but I have to tell someone and that person will be you!!! 

I LOVE THIS WOMAN MORE THAN ANYTHING ON THIS PLANET!!! She is very sweet and dear to me!  I want her so badly!  Oh well, I had to let that out!!!

I have to go train my client at 12 pm and take him out to lunch so I should be available at 3 pm.  Then I think he's getting a split session at 9 pm for another hour and half!

Have a great day and see you in your journal very soon.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I hope she does.... no, I KNOW she does and that's best thing ro realize!
> 
> Sapphire, although you don't know me that well or know me like that, but I have to tell someone and that person will be you!!!
> ...



WOW!!  Thanks so much Dave for sharing that with me!!!  Boy you are such a doll, almost makes me wish I was that girl!!  
 

Anyway...  She really is extremely lucky and I hope one day soon you will be in each others arms!!!!  I know you will!!!!

Have fun training, I am going to a BBQ at my sisters.. more food!!  YUMMY!

Talk soon!!!


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> WOW!!  Thanks so much Dave for sharing that with me!!!  Boy you are such a doll, almost makes me wish I was that girl!!
> 
> 
> ...




Cool!  I hope you had a great time and sorry I didn't reply in a timely manner!  I haven't been on much but in your journal and not mine!


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

OK, I have to do some major updates!!!!

-Sprained left wrist!!!
- Sinus/Cold Flu

Did I stop training?  NO!!  

Am I getting better?  Yesss!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

i have started Circuit training with Mr. Max and starting to give him more courage to dare to try and push himself..


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, I have to do some major updates!!!!
> 
> -Sprained left wrist!!!
> ...



Hi Dave!!

How is your wrist feeling???  Alot better I hope!!!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2003)

All I keep hearing is the sound of cracking when hoisting that heavy DB!  Man, that hurt!  I've learned my lesson!

What I can't understand is..

I hoist a 115 DB using the wrsit only and it cracks... 

But I can throw a stupid 125 lbs 7 feet from a lying down bench  position even after 10 reps after two little big men thought it was cool to insult the gym employee...  Man, was I livid!!!  

Thank you for your concern!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2003)

OK,

Update!  My client is recuperating from a back workout I gave him on Wednesday!  A split session!  5:00 am and then 11 pm.

His deadlifts took a lot out of him!  Poor guy!

As for me.  I did chest with DB's but was only to deal with 35lb to 45 lb db's for 25 reps and 4 sets.  Moved on to some incline bench Nautilus and pec deck flys.

Abs but I was talking on the phone and laughing when doing them!  You have to picture this at 7 am winding down from my workout!


----------



## david (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm in a Stevie Nicks phase and listening to this song playing it on guitar!  Pretty cool and great memories!

 Baby you'll come knocking on
my front door
Same old line you used to use before
I said ya...well...
what am I supposed to do
I didn't know what I was getting into


So you've had a little trouble in town
Now you're keeping some demon down
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my heart around


It's hard to think about
what you've wanted
It's hard to think about what you've lost
This doesn't have to be the big get even
This doesn't have to be anything at all


I know you really want to
tell me good-bye
I know you really want to
be your own girl


Baby you could never look me in the eye
Yeah you buckle with the weight
of the words
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my heart around


There's people running 'round loose
in the world
Ain't got nothing better to do
Than make a meal of some
bright eyed kid
You need someone looking after you


I know you really want to
tell me good-bye
I know you really want to
be your own girl


Baby you could never look me in the eye
Yeah you buckle with the weight
of the words
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my heart around


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 13, 2003)

The cracking sound of your wrist doesn't sound too good!  I know THAT feeling..usually it's my knee, but not anymore since I don't run ridiculous distances anymore.. no more half marathons for me!
Just be careful Dave.... you need that wrist!! 

Hmm... Stop dragging my heart around!!  That is a cool song!!  I love Stevie Nick's voice.  Hopefully you just like that song and your girl isn't dragging your heart around!!!  If she does, let me know I will kick her butt!!!    Nobody messes with TB and gets away with it!!  I'm pretty tough , aren't I?????


----------



## david (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> The cracking sound of your wrist doesn't sound too good!  I know THAT feeling..usually it's my knee, but not anymore since I don't run ridiculous distances anymore.. no more half marathons for me!
> Just be careful Dave.... you need that wrist!!
> *Well, I felt around in my wrist that hurts and then I did so in the other wrist.  I felt two bones in the left and only one bone in the right. Strange, huh?  I need that wrist?  For what??    I guess my fingers are very important regardless which hand it is!*
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_


I am not really tough...  I am actually a HUGE softie!!  Way too sensitive for my own good!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey David!! 
How r u?  Haven't seen u in your journal lately!!  Busy with your lady love??


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2003)

Aren't you quite the funny!    I have been in your journal.  But not in my own!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

stranger


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Aren't you quite the funny!    I have been in your journal.  But not in my own!


Yup!!  And I have been in yours.......


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> stranger




I'm just a stranger........ strager in a strange land!!!!

No, I've been here.  Where have you been??


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yup!!  And I have been in yours.......



*Well, I just re-replied in yours.... where you at??*


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *Well, I just re-replied in yours.... where you at??*


I guess I missed you online..  I haven't really been spending too much time on IM, just updating my journal and reading yours!!  I have been spending alot of time at the gym and other more exciting personal stuff!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2003)

Hmmmnn..... 

With my new love.........  my life has spiced up more than ever...   if you could only imagine...

but why should I brag???


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hmmmnn.....
> 
> With my new love.........  my life has spiced up more than ever...   if you could only imagine...
> ...



I CAN imagine!!


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

You can imagine??  

You *MUST* have psychic powers where you can feel what's inside of me.  Like a "Medium"  

Anyhoo, again, thanks for listening to me, Sapphire!  BTW, I like your signature with the pulsating hearts!!!!    Pretty sweet and unique!


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

My workout this weekend!

Sat. AM (7:30 am)

35 mins of Cardio

(Left wrist aggravation)

40 lbs hammer curls for 3 sets




9:00 PM Workout

Quads:

Finally able to get into the swing of things after nagging/aggravating injuries!!!

Very light warm up sets with leg press machine.  2 sets of 30 to 40 reps of 225.

Switched into the aerobics room which is kept at 85 degrees (I love to sweat! ) Blasted the music!   and did walking lunges for 26 reps per set for 5 sets.  My ASS hurts along with my quads!  Finally!!!


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

Sunday 10 pm  (Trained with client: Mr. Maxx)

Shoulders

Supersets (3 movements)

25 lbs DB's.

Military press, Side Laterals & Front Laterals- 10 reps each in a row.  4 sets!  (30 second rest!)

Rear laterals DB's 15 lbs.  15 reps/4 sets

Tricep pushdown- (plates)
(10 reps)

135 lbs
180 lbs
225 lbs

ABS


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> My workout this weekend!
> 
> Sat. AM (7:30 am)
> ...



YEAH!!!!  I am soo glad you are feeling better and it sounds like you kicked some butt!!!  Man you are STRONG!!!!  Congrats on your sore butt and quads!!!  My butt is sore today too from my WO yesterday.....  spinnning tonight!!


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You can imagine??
> 
> You *MUST* have psychic powers where you can feel what's inside of me.  Like a "Medium"
> ...




Did you  MISS this smart aleck remark I made??


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Did you  MISS this smart aleck remark I made??


HEY!!!  I did miss that remark!!!  Who knows??? MAYBE I AM PSYCHIC!!  DAVID!!  What are you thinking?!!  What a bad boy you are!!!
 

Oh and thanks!  I like my signature too!!!  It means something to me and ONE other person..... and I AM NOT telling you who!!!


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2003)

he he he he


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Dave!!!

Hope you are feeling OK.... you wrote that you feel sick in my journal.... Let me know how u r!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

maybe he feels sick cause he eats an entire pound of beef in one sitting


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> maybe he feels sick cause he eats an entire pound of beef in one sitting


Wow!!  Now that's alot of beef!!! 
 Wait a minute...  Dave I thought you told me you were a vegetarian!


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2003)

Naw... that's no ENOUGH beef! 

Nice piggie smilie there, J'bo.  What are you saying?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Naw... that's no ENOUGH beef!
> 
> Nice piggie smilie there, J'bo.  What are you saying?



Good God I can't imagine eating that much meat at one sitting!!!  Very impressive Dave!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2003)

And now, a break from the sponsors!

The choice was mine, and mine completely
I could have any prize that I desired
I could burn with the splendor of the brightest fire
Or else, or else I could choose time

Remember I was very young then
And a year was forever and a day
So what use could fifty, sixty, seventy be?
I saw the lights, and I was on my way

And how I lived, how they shone
But how soon the lights were gone

The choice was yours and noone else's
You can cry for a body in despair
Hang your head because she is no longer there
To shine, to dazzle, or betray
How she lived, how she shone
But how soon the lights were gone

Eyes, hair, face, image
All must be preserved
Still life displayed forever
No less than she deserved.

From the Soundtrack/Broadway, Evita.
Song: Lament


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2003)

OK,

My workouts are slowly coming back with a large emphasis on legs.  My legs are getting crappy-fat!    At least I've had excuses but no more though!

So, I went out and purchased a few items!

Win
Halo
1 Test (VPX)
4 Test (VPX)
Clenbuterx (VPX)

Now if I can shape my diet back up in which I will, I will FINALLY come back to REASONING!  


SHOULDER WO coming in less than 20 minutes!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK,
> 
> My workouts are slowly coming back with a large emphasis on legs.  My legs are getting crappy-fat!    At least I've had excuses but no more though!
> ...




Hey David!!!  What the heck are all those things you are taking?  I bet your gf worries more about the stuff you put in your body than if you have chubby legs!!!  I say try Kashi instead!!!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey David!!!  What the heck are all those things you are taking?  I bet your gf worries more about the stuff you put in your body than if you have chubby legs!!!  I say try Kashi instead!!!



Well Sapph!

Rest assured that I do not take things out of context meaning, ovedosage or extend durations.  I hope that my GF realizes that it's not an obsession and that it's not anything I am particularly proud of.    I have been watched by a doctor and has spilled the beans to him in regards to him closely analyzing my Liver and heart etc.  The most vital parts within my body that AS affects!

But you know what?  I will probably return to a clean state bc/ I don't want my sweetie worrying about my health bc/ I know she loves me deeply physically and emotionally!  I DO  WANT to be around for her for many years to come.  I want her to be able to love her MAN forever!  So, once again, thank you Sapphire for shedding light on me allowing me to come to my senses.

I think your pretty "cool"!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

would you two give it up and just come out in the open already


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2003)

What are you talking about or implying, you nut?  We are out in the open.  It's called my journal.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

sure then....you think i am a dumby? silly if you ask me.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well Sapph!
> 
> Rest assured that I do not take things out of context meaning, ovedosage or extend durations.  I hope that my GF realizes that it's not an obsession and that it's not anything I am particularly proud of.    I have been watched by a doctor and has spilled the beans to him in regards to him closely analyzing my Liver and heart etc.  The most vital parts within my body that AS affects!
> ...


Well Dave...
I think you should do what YOU think is best!! Just be careful ... you could always just eat Kashi and protein shakes instead!!  I KNOW you would LOVE that!!!   

Oh yeah... I think you are pretty cool too!


----------



## djrx06 (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey David....

We spoke a long time ago, I moved back to Miami from Tallahassee and just wanted to say what's up.....I have been missing in action but just wanted to touch base with you.
How have you been?  As I can see, pretty good since you have a good woman, Congrats bro.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Dave 
Where r u?  I haven't spoken to you in a while!!  
Hope everything is good.. and you are just busy at the gym!!!
Drop me a message when you can!!!  I have a question for you regarding power lifting "stuff" Thanks TB!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sure then....you think i am a dumby? silly if you ask me.



Hey J'Bo!

I don't know if you will see this..but I had to tell you... OH MY GOD you have quite a set of abs there!!!!  I think I see a 12 pack... never mind a 6 pack!!  How the heck do you get like that??? Not a freakin ounce of fat ...... go eat a donut or something will ya???


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2003)

To the 3 of you!

All is well here in "dumby" land!  

I have been really busy with life and stuff but I promise, I will be back soon for all of you!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Jul 31, 2003)

Good stuff, drop in soon.....
I understand you've got an awesome woman, take care of her.
But don't forget about us as well.....


----------



## david (Aug 2, 2003)

I'll stay in touch with you all but you all have to understand something!

Heart rules the power... not any muscle can beat out a lovin' heart of two people that love each other immensley!  And, I surely am  madly in love  with her!  I hope she realizes this!


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 2, 2003)

Dave, I understand.  Grow together, you're real friends will enjoy the ride with you.  I know she does.....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'll stay in touch with you all but you all have to understand something!
> 
> Heart rules the power... not any muscle can beat out a lovin' heart of two people that love each other immensley!  And, I surely am  madly in love  with her!  I hope she realizes this!


I am sure your sweetie knows how much you love her and I am sure she loves you just as much!!!  You both are very lucky to have found each other!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Dave!  
You've been sucha stranger lately! 

Hope all is well


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Jenny!

I know, I haven't been on as much as I would like to!  I've been spending a lot of time with my sweetie!  Life has certainly taken a twist and for the VERY BEST!  My sweetie is such an angel,it's unbelievable!!!  *Jenny, do you know what it's like to walk in Heaven?  She has made me feel this very way!!!! * 

I'm still training Mr. Maxx in which I need to droop his workout in here soon!

I gave him Step aerobic 101 last night and combined it with Hi and low aerobics!  

Read this same thing later and you might have a good laugh!!!

Believe me!  I am going to vent my frustrations from his lack of will!    But he did start doing better!

I'll have to drop into your journal and see how your aerobic activity, diet and workouts are going to day!

Hope all is well!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Aww Dave, I'm so glad you're happy and in love!!  That's a wonderful thing. 
I'm quite in love too, but since my honey isn't that close to me I can't enjoy it as much as you can. My whole body aches for him..

Now tell me more about this lady..  Can we get some pics of you two?


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2003)

Someday soon I will elaborate but until then!  BTW, I did see your pictures of you and Justin! Awwwwwww  how cute you two are!!!  I here you on the long distance thing!  Thank god, I don't have to worry too much about long distance, though!  That matter does not stand in the way.


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2003)

Shoulder and step aerobics!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Someday soon I will elaborate but until then!  BTW, I did see your pictures of you and Justin! Awwwwwww  how cute you two are!!!  I here you on the long distance thing!  Thank god, I don't have to worry too much about long distance, though!  That matter does not stand in the way.



Okay Mr. Mysterious 
Thanks, I liked our pics too  This distance is hard, but just thinking of Justin and the way he makes me feel makes it all worth it. I just hope I can see him soon.. 

So, how's the diet and workouts? Doing good as usual?


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay Mr. Mysterious
> Thanks, I liked our pics too  This distance is hard, but just thinking of Justin and the way he makes me feel makes it all worth it. I just hope I can see him soon..
> 
> So, how's the diet and workouts? Doing good as usual?




No, it's not Mr. Mysterious but I figured if you all didn't know who she was or what she looked like anyway, that names and faces were unimportant!  

Distance and maintaining a relationship is rewarding!  It's like if he's off in another country serving in the military and when he comes home, it becomes a romantic love story!  Something like that..  I think one who can remain faithful and keep the relationship (long distance) are the ones who are TRULY passionate and STRONG!

Life is Grand when your in LOVE!!!!  Isn't it??

I know, I have to restart posting my actual workouts soon but their getting better and better!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No, it's not Mr. Mysterious but I figured if you all didn't know who she was or what she looked like anyway, that names and faces were unimportant!
> 
> Distance and maintaining a relationship is rewarding!  It's like if he's off in another country serving in the military and when he comes home, it becomes a romantic love story!  Something like that..  I think one who can remain faithful and keep the relationship (long distance) are the ones who are TRULY passionate and STRONG!
> ...


Hi Dave!!  and JENNY!!! 
 
I agree with Dave... maintaining a long distance relationship can be hard... but it only makes your time together more special.... you won't take each other for granted....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

hey dave i like your avi pic....to bad its so fuzzy


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey dave i like your avi pic....to bad its so fuzzy




It's supposed to be fuzzy!!  I'm coming out of the clouds!


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Dave!!  and JENNY!!!
> 
> I agree with Dave... maintaining a long distance relationship can be hard... but it only makes your time together more special.... you won't take each other for granted....




I THIRD that!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Dave!!  and JENNY!!!
> 
> I agree with Dave... maintaining a long distance relationship can be hard... but it only makes your time together more special.... you won't take each other for granted....



Hey Sapph 

Yeah, not taking him for granted, that's for sure! 
And, I'm so longing for that special time.. *sighs*

you just have to find ways to make it easier..


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi Jenny!  How is Sweden??

I know you miss Justin!  BTW, where is he from?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Sweden is good  Sunny and nice!  still planning on coming here someday? 

Ack yes, right now I'm looking forward to this weekend when he'll be back from Canada and we'll be able to talk again..  
He's from the Chicago area


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh wow then!!!  That is far!  Did he sign up for freq. flyer mile prog??

I will come only if my hunny comes with me!  Will you give us great advice on where to stay, what to do etc.?

Jenny, you must go to Chicago and have a DEEP DISH PIZZA!!!  :Yum!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Sapph
> 
> Yeah, not taking him for granted, that's for sure!
> ...



Yeah I hear ya Jenny!!  BELIEVE ME.. I know where you are coming from!!! 
 

Hang in there!!!! That special time will come!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh wow then!!!  That is far!  Did he sign up for freq. flyer mile prog??
> 
> I will come only if my hunny comes with me!  Will you give us great advice on where to stay, what to do etc.?
> ...



  Jenny.. Come visit in NEW YORK!!  I will show you some REALLY good pizza!!!  

And Dave I though told told me you weren't interested in traveling to Europe???  
Hmmm... I thought Sweden was somewhere over there....  maybe I am wrong....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

Fuzzy like say a teddy bear dave?


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2003)

Hello anyone!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hello anyone!


Hi Dave!!!
 
How are you??????????


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2003)

I -is- doing good!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I -is- doing good!


That's good!!  I be doin' OK too!!! 
 
I like your new signature!!  You are a sweetie, that's for sure!!!

How do you like my new avitar?  I took that pic the other day to send to a very very very good friend of mine.  NOt sexy like yours but.......


----------



## david (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> That's good!!  I be doin' OK too!!!
> 
> I like your new signature!!  You are a sweetie, that's for sure!!!
> ...


----------



## david (Aug 13, 2003)

Last week I introduced basic step aerobics to my client and he is sore from it.  I told him the next time he laughs at those who take step... to NEVER laugh at them again.

Just wait until he gets Advanced Step from me!!!


----------



## david (Aug 13, 2003)

GOOD BYE EVERYONE!

THANK YOU FOR THE TRAINING INFORMATION, ENTERTAINMENT VALUE AND SUCH!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2003)

take care David!


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2003)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll..... oh SHIT!  Look what the wind just blew in!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> wwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll..... oh SHIT!  Look what the wind just blew in!!!


Welcome Back David Baby!!


----------



## david (Aug 24, 2003)

Aaahhhh... why thank you, Sapphire!  I must say in your new avatar, I love your hair color!  Very sexy-cute!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Aaahhhh... why thank you, Sapphire!  I must say in your new avatar, I love your hair color!  Very sexy-cute!



Thank YOU David!


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2003)

Yikes!

I'm feeling free!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yikes!
> 
> I'm feeling free!


Hey David!  What do you mean you are feeling free???  Anything you want to tell us???


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2003)

I tried so hard but it's never enough
You tried to find me
but you can't get in touch
I tried to fight it... I tried to fight it baby..

Who will I run to? 
Voices in your head still calling?
Whose going to take the blame?
Whose going to take the fall?

I tried to so hard but it was never enough.................


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2003)

if i smile and don't believe
soon i know i'll wake from this dream
don't try to fix me i'm not broken
hello i'm the lie living for you so you can hide
don't cry

suddenly i know i'm not sleeping
hello i'm still here 
all that's left of yesterday

From the group, Evanescence


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

psst ...  

this Aug. 29th is our 11th anniversary    I'm so glad that things have gone back to like they were in the early years!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi David!!

How r u?  You seem a bit down...   hope all is well.  You are a sweetie!  I updated my journal... finally...


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, hello you two!!!

Me?  I'm doing OK.  I think I may have to resort to some old tactics of mine to get me out of this slump but I'll be OK.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, hello you two!!!
> 
> Me?  I'm doing OK.  I think I may have to resort to some old tactics of mine to get me out of this slump but I'll be OK.


Hey David and NT TOO!!

I am glad you are doing OK..... we all get into a funk now and then!!!  PM me if you want to talk!!


----------



## david (Aug 29, 2003)

The laughter, the pain- and all I had to gain
The silence the rain0 the sun will rise again

Now I lay myself to sleep, I pray my soul that you'll keep

Won't you save me now?
Won't you show me how?
Won't you save me now?
God Please show me how!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 29, 2003)

You really like to use song to express your feelings, huh??  Hmmmm.... that's sweet....


----------



## david (Aug 29, 2003)

It's funny you said that... because songs can sometimes persuade you to act up on those words.


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

Ooh
You set my soul at ease
Chased darkness out of youth
Like your desperate spell on me
Say you feel it too
I know you do

I've got so much more to give
This can't die, I yearn to live
Pour yourself all over me
And I'll cherish every drop here on my knees

I wanna love you forever
And this is all I'm asking of you
Ten thousand lifetimes together
Is that so much for you to do?
Cause from the moment that I saw your face
And felt the fire in your sweet embrace
I swear I knew
I'm gonna love you forever

My mind fails to understand
What my heart tells me to do
And I'd give up all I am,
just to be with you,
And I would, too
I've always been told to win
And I never thought I'd fall,
be at the mercy of a man
I've never been,
now I only want to be right where you are


I wanna love you forever
And this is all I'm asking of you

Oh, together
Is that so much for you to do?
Cause from the moment that I saw your face
And felt the fire in your sweet embrace

I swear

I'm gonna love you,
forever
Whoa

In my life I know that heaven never waits,
No-o
Lets take this now before it's gone like yesterday
O-oh
Cause when I'm with you there's
nowhere else that I would ever want to be
No,
I'm praying for the next second I can feel you loving me
I'm gonna love


Oh, and this is all I'm asking of you

Is that so much for you to do?
Cause from the moment that I saw your face,
and felt the fire in your sweet embrace

Oh
I'm gonna love you forever
Forever
Ooh

(fade out)


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

Workout  regimen shall resume on Monday.  (in the sense of my workout that is!)


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

OK..

Midday cardio workout circuit!

15 mins of Bike
15 mins of Treadmill
15 mins of Stairstepper


Return to they gym for weights at 9pm!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

Supplements:

1 Test VPX - 4 ml
2.5 ml of Clen-x

A rocket has just taken off!


However, my rocket was stunted with Alexa!    The past has caught me!

Me.... why me... oh woes is me!  <<<==== that is a "good thing" btw, folks!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> How about this?
> 
> ???


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

All righty David, I love your journal, who is the last song you quoted by, I need some new music BAD!!!!!  Especially workout music, any recommendations


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> All righty David, I love your journal, who is the last song you quoted by, I need some new music BAD!!!!!  Especially workout music, any recommendations



That was Jessica Simpson.  I wanna love you forever song.  I don't  think that's good workout music, though!

did you find my sweaty pictures!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

ok Yes I found your pictures and did a search and you know way too many hot gals, man ytou must love it.  And your friend deeann is HOT!!!  I would die to look like her someday.


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

Did a search?  What?  You Spy!  Ha Ha Ha Ha!  Tell me where I have hot women!  I wanna know!  

Well, I must run to the gym here soon so I will be back around 10 pm.  Catch you later?  

PS.  No MUD fighting!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

HEY!!!!  I just had the biggest kick ass workout, hit new highs for me on flys and back!!!!!!!!  I feel so freaking awesome and I am fuqqingh dieting!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2003)

No...Don't just walk away
Pretending everything's ok
and you don't care about me...

Lie...No it's just no use
When all your lies become your truths 
and I dont care...yeah 

Chorus:
Could you look me in the eye
and tell me that youre happy now? OoOoOoOo
Would you tell it to my face? 
Or have I been erased?
Are you happy now?
Are you happy now?

You...took all there was to take
and Left me with an empty plate
and You dont care about it

and I...Am giving up this game
and Leavin you with all the blame 
cause I dont care...

Repeat Chorus... 

Did it really have
Everything youre worth
You can't always give
Something you get 
You can't run away from yourself

Could you look me in the eyes 
and tell me that youre happy now...

C'mon tell it to my face
Or have I been erased?
Are you happy now?

(Chorus interluded)

Yeah yeah  OoOoOh

Are you happy now?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

My workout summary last week.

Double split............  Triple splits  and two days off!

how's that for a summary?!?!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> HEY!!!!  I just had the biggest kick ass workout, hit new highs for me on flys and back!!!!!!!!  I feel so freaking awesome and I am fuqqingh dieting!!!!!!



As hard of a worker you are, I, for one can't wait to see the end results!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 11, 2003)

Great sumary Dave, short and sweet and too the point


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

We are gonna go see Shorty


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2003)

Deeann Donovan - one word describes her ... YUMMY!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Great sumary Dave, short and sweet and too the point



OK, I'll get more detailed next time!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> We are gonna go see Shorty



It should be really cool!  Gym and sleep!  That a summary for you both!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

your a nut if you think that is gonna happen


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Deeann Donovan - one word describes her ... YUMMY!



don't forget.... cool, also


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2003)

if I were to meet her, I'm sure she might be    But all I got to go on is that hot website.


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

Or, if she's at a booth at the Olympia, you could also go up there and meet her!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey dave


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

Hiya Shorty!  I hope you had a great night last night!  My night consisted of falling asleep at 8:30 pm and not waking up until 5am.  I guess you could say I was tired from working out for the last two weeks!  

I promise, my journal will upstart here today!


On a another note, my Best Friend's fiancee is currently going through a kidney transplant and I wish her well.  

That's what's on my mind at the moment..............

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

Good luck Dave, yeah I didn't go out either.  Was a bag of emotions last night  LOL  Man it sucks to be a dieting girl.  But I do have presents for you, you get to see my two piece


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

And that I did get!  Your awesome, shorty!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

5 am Workout

Chest

DB Bench
45lbs- 20 reps/100 lbs- 10 reps/55 lbs/20 reps

Declines DB bench
45 lbs./20 reps  4 sets

Pec flys- 4 sets

30 mins cardio


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Or, if she's at a booth at the Olympia, you could also go up there and meet her!



If you're there, you could point her out - that would be awesome!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice workout David    You should have done cardio with me


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

dave you did 2 exercises at the gym? SLACKER


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

he he my thoughts exactly


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

i am gonna party this weekend  and have some fun fun fun fun fun


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

nice and what are these plans oh hyper one


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

never you mind...sensored ones JK...tonight i am taking it easy and just packing up the ex...tomorrow i have clients in the AM and then its HOUSE music night at the club and then probably partying til 6am again...


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

YEAHHHHHHHH  That sounds like so much fun!!!!!  I need that kind of energy again


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> If you're there, you could point her out - that would be awesome!



Point her out?  I'll be standing next to her and hanging out with her etc...  that is if we go!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dave you did 2 exercises at the gym? SLACKER



It's been edited, funny girl!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

yes i am quite amazing arent i


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> never you mind...sensored ones JK...tonight i am taking it easy and just packing up the ex...tomorrow i have clients in the AM and then its HOUSE music night at the club and then probably partying til 6am again...




Party till' 6 am??  See!  I told you Manitoba must be cool!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Point her out?  I'll be standing next to her and hanging out with her etc...  that is if we go!



Excellent!!  I hope you're able to make it.


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

slightly updated now!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey Shorty!


"Hey baby, hey baby, hey"
Girls say, boys say
"Hey baby, hey baby, hey"
"Hey baby, baby"

- No Doubt's Gwen Stefani!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

Duh I have that cd, was disappointed in it, like the first two better


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

That was my way of saying, "Hello" to you and I included the name of who performs it because you usually ask me "who is it".

Michelle Branch's song......... you like it?  It's cool and cold but very direct!  

My workout is delayed until well, a couple of hours maybe or less!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2003)

Last night=  NO GYM!!!  

Oh well, body needed a rest anyways!  

All I ate yesterday was Chicken, broccoli and rice!  Of course with 5 meals seperated!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2003)

Blowing off the dust within this journal.

My Workout:

45 mins cardio  (mid afternoon)

9pm workout- 

Chest (tonight!)

(However, my left wrist was giving me problems in certain movements so I'm lowering all my weights.)

Meals:

#1- Chicken breast (2)
#2- Chicken breast/ Broccoli
#3- Mahi-Mahi/Rice
#4- Chicken (again) (Rice)
#5- Beef!  Mmmnnn...


To be continued...


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

yes i can talk but not on my phone, sorry    need to get a land line, phone bill is going to be huge!!!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2003)

My chest workout was called off!!!

I went and got a body massage and damn it feel so good!  I was asked NOT to workout and let things heal!

So I will workout at 5:30 am, instead!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2003)

Gotcha shorty!!!

NP.... let me know if I can help since I instigated it!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

SHUSH!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2003)

Good morning Shorty!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2003)

Meal # 1
12 egg whites
Strawberries
1 Slice of Wheat Toast

Meal #2
More yucky egg whites!
(5 whites/1 yoke)

Meal #3
Steak
Rice
Green Beans


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

there we go dave...some carbs are good


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> there we go dave...some carbs are good



Why thank you Miss J'bo!    I tried to call you last night but forgot you had the G's b-day party.  How was it?


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

NO AM workout.....!  

Meal # 1

5 yolks 1 yoke
Wheat toast/no butter!
Banana


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

Bday party was on Wed...i was fast alseep when you called cause i was beat from the night before...Party was great, Serge annouced that he and his girlfriend broke up...i was sooo sad


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

MOrning David how was your night last night?????


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Bday party was on Wed...i was fast alseep when you called cause i was beat from the night before...Party was great, Serge annouced that he and his girlfriend broke up...i was sooo sad



I can tell you are... behave now!!!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> MOrning David how was your night last night?????




My night was fabulous... 

I had to go down to the bar to see my friend/Bouncer... hung out for a few minutes and ran into some local-yokels

Had to go to someone's house and I was off to bed around 3:00 am.  

Woke up at 6:45 am!!  
 

But amazingly so, I feel OK?!?!?

I think I need another massage though and will either do that tonight or tomorrow.  

How was your night, Shorty and J'bo?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

I WAS TIRED!!!!  But I had a midnight snack, oops some peanut butter and cashews, no more of that!!!!!  I was so tired I was asleep by 9:30pm my time.


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

Drats!  I just remembered!  I have to go to an Art show tonight with my friend!   Grrrr..........      The paintings better be damn good!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I can tell you are... behave now!!!


 never 

I would love to go to an art show...they never have any good ones here


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

Really?  Oh yeah, that's right... you do like art!!  Cool


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

so how are you doing David>?>>


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Really?  Oh yeah, that's right... you do like art!!  Cool



I do....i also like body-art


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> so how are you doing David>?>>



Dave is still super busy at work.  These goons need to leave therir phones be instead of me fixing frivilous nonsense such as the PTT button on a Nextel!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I do....i also like body-art



I think Key West has a lot of Body art painting... sometimes you wouldn't even know if someone is nude.  Scary huh?  Unless it's a guy!  (It would be swingin left right left!!  )


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

that sounds like fun


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> NO AM workout.....!
> 
> Meal # 1
> ...



Meal # 2
Philly Cheese steak Large size but dumped the meat over to the other half that included white bread!  Oh well, it's cheat day anyways.....  It also had mushrooms, onions and peppers.

Meal #3



There will be a evening workout when I get back from the art show unless my Jackie can convince me otherwise to do other things..... . I think not!  I must lift, instead!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

Tomorrow night I'm going to a local concert!  It was supposed to be Saigon Kick but the promoter f#cked up!  Oh well, back to another place I use to bounce at!!!  Maybe Melissa will hook me up with some Be-ahh!!!!!!  Like I need more!    Where is IT when I need him?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

IT??????


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> that sounds like fun?



Maybe not especially when their are old people being painted and walking around stark nude like it's their birthday!   !!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

i did not mean to put the question mark...i was in a rush...i meant that it sounds like fun for real and i think i could handle painting some hotty on the beach all day


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> IT??????




Irontime


----------



## david (Sep 28, 2003)

Gone for 3 weeks-  Away from what I consider, "Home".

- W. Palm Beach, FL for 5 days. (Work-related)
I found a Gold's gym though!!    And a good hotel!

- Oct. 7-15.  Northeast stuff.  CT/VT/NH/NYC/MA <<== Springfield, MA  ROCKS!!!!

Powerhouse- Berlin, CT / Gold's Gym- Bristol, CT (ESPN)  Big Sky- Newington, CT (ummmn.. maybe and maybe not!)  Gold's Gym- North Haven, CT  (Talk about old School!)

NYC and Webster/Danbury, CT- NYSC (New York Sports Club)

So, yes, I believe I have at least my workout schedule figured out so far while I'm away!


----------



## david (Sep 28, 2003)

8:45 am workout

"Awakening the legs"- neglection!

20 mins on the bike

Leg Presses 4 sets working up to a sad 765 lbs.
(Hey, I have to be able to walk at my new working environment!)

One legged press- up to 225 lbs. for only 15 reps!

Squats- 4 sets working up to a sad 225 lbs.!!!

Sad, Sad, Sad day in the gym.  Oh well, that's what I get for neglection.  I'm sure I could've went higher but again, I have to be able to work tomorrow in W. Palm Beach!!!

Meal # 2
More Chicken but add rice and Broccoli!

Meal # 3
Beef & Green beans

To be continued..........


----------



## david (Sep 28, 2003)

All day cleaning and packing for W. Palm and also, moving on technically the 7th.  I MUST prebox all goods needing to be shipped to the new place so that my friend's can move it!  For once, I don't have to move my stuff by myself or in this case, at all!


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2003)

6 am workouts in W. Palm Beach is working out real fine!

Diet is going pretty decent as well!  

Wednesday is the day for destruction, though!  Hey, that's tomorrow!


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey Dave,

I was just browsing through your journal for the first time and noticed your pictures - maybe someone already said this, I don't know - But you totally remind me of Chief from One Flew Over The Cukoos Nest!


----------



## david (Oct 1, 2003)

LOL!!!

I haven't seen that movie for years............ and I still don't know who Chief is !  LMAO!!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 1, 2003)

This is the only one I could find, you can't really tell but you do look like him honest!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 1, 2003)

that does look like him 

hey babe i left a message on your machine.


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2003)

Derek     I'm not an Indian!    Funny though!    I'd hate to see who you think might remind you of Anna Nicole Smith!


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> that does look like him
> 
> hey babe i left a message on your machine.




I just retrieved messages off that Cell phone line number.... I 'll try to get back to you this weekend.


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2003)

Well... I must say that I've been quite constructive while up here in WPB, FL!!!  I actually have been working out at 6:30 am and returning at 5:30 pm.  I moved my hotel right next to the gym too!  I am leaving soon and I'm going to miss my workouts there but..... but............. but... I think I found a trainer that I want to work with to learn more innovative styles and also, revamp my eating habits!

So, yes, my week here in West Palm Beach has been a great experience!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Derek     I'm not an Indian!    Funny though!    I'd hate to see who you think might remind you of Anna Nicole Smith!



Bah, your both huge, dark, and have long dark hair - that's good enough for me.


----------



## sawheet (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well... I must say that I've been quite constructive while up here in WPB, FL!!!  I actually have been working out at 6:30 am and returning at 5:30 pm.  I moved my hotel right next to the gym too!  I am leaving soon and I'm going to miss my workouts there but..... but............. but... I think I found a trainer that I want to work with to learn more innovative styles and also, revamp my eating habits!
> 
> So, yes, my week here in West Palm Beach has been a great experience!




what in my nieghborhood for a week and no phone call???


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2003)

I thought you were in the Gables??


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Bah, your both huge, dark, and have long dark hair - that's good enough for me.




that guy was kinda big now that I look at it.  Let me see, I could start smoking the piece pipe and get all wrinkly like him... then, you could say that is me!


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2003)

Today is my last work day here in W. Palm Beach!!  I'm gonna miss it!

Anyhoo, I have hired a professional trainer!    Yep, I needed it and I'm glad I made this decision!

It was kinda hard bc/ it was bt/ someone in the Gables or up here in good ol' Palm Beach,FL!


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2003)

A new era begins on Oct. 16th


I hired a Personal Trainer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2003)

Northeast Countdown: 4 days!


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2003)

35 mins of cardio in the AM


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Oct 4, 2003)

Hey Shorty! 

Long time no hear!  How are ya?

Are you on MSN or is your phone available?  I have a something to tell you!!!


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2003)

NOV 1st!!!

I will be flying into NYC and zipping into Greenwich Village.  My friend's are playing in club down there!


----------



## david (Oct 5, 2003)

Yikes!  Two more days before I start wrecking havoc in the Northeast!    Yeah, I might go "cowtipping" in Vermont.  I'm a Baaaaaaaddddd  dude!  

Hey, I might just start chopping tree's down too!  Just for the fun of it!  Call me "Lumberjack Dave".

Then, when I get to Hartford, CT- NYC later that week.... let the MADNESS begin!!     I'll make the "The Great Satan's" title name seem glorious and angelic whn I get done!  More  !!!


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2003)

On the road again
Just can't wait to get on the road again
The life I love is makin' music with my friends
And I can't wait to get on the road again
On the road again
Goin' places that I've never been
Seein' things that I may never see again,
And I can't wait to get on the road again.

On the road again
Like a band of gypsies we go down the highway
We're the best of friends
Insisting that the world be turnin' our way
And our way
Is on the road again
Just can't wait to get on the road again
The life I love is makin' music with my friends
And I can't wait to get on the road again

On the road again
Like a band of gypsies we go down the highway
We're the best of friends
Insisting that the world be turnin' our way
And our way
Is on the road again

Just can't wait to get on the road again
The life I love is makin' music with my friends
And I can't wait to get on the road again
And I can't wait to get on the road again


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2003)

2.5 hours and I'm out the door!  Whoooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!

CHI-TOWN.........  here I come..

CT------ I'm coming 4 ya!

NYC!  Street shopping ... gonna get me some!

VT- Whatever-yuck!  Get me an axe!

MASS--  mMMMNNNNnnn Michelle


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2003)

Rent a car...............

$355.00

Nice........


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Chief...  for someone who is always BASHING NYC, you seem to be quite anxious to get there!!  You SHOULD be, NY is the best!

BTW You do sorta remind me of that Chief guy!!!


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2003)

Chief????  

No, I was only kidding about the NYC Jokes.... I do love the city but I can't do it day in and day out like I used to.

I'm dying to see how my friend is doing there and what he looks like.  It should be a very good time and I hope I don't get emotional because he was like my best buddy when living in Orlando!  

Well, anyway, I'm excited and happy and I just found out I have 3 hour layover in Chi-town.  Happy?  Yes and no because of the anxiousness of being back in CT/VT/MA/NH and yes, NYC.

Hey Sapph, I'm going to be flying into NYC Nov. 1st for the weekend and going to Greenwich Village.  I cross my fingers and hope that my planning is correct.  I have to be at this club at 11 pm sharp!  Yikes


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Chief????
> 
> No, I was only kidding about the NYC Jokes.... I do love the city but I can't do it day in and day out like I used to.
> ...




Yeah Chief... You really do resemble that guy.....

OKay Well have a great time in MY city!!!    The club sounds fun... I am sure you will make it on time.
You should have hired GoPro as your trainer!  Don't you live near him?


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2003)

Well.... (and quit calling me Chief... it sounds silly)  Anyways, I hope to have a beautiful day on Sunday!  As for hiring Gopro or any trainer in the remote area that I live in, I elected not to choose them.  I need a fresh start, a new training facility where I don't know anyone and get great results!!!


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2003)

Here I am in Vermont and I travelled 35 mins to access a computer.  Lovely................  I can live wt/ a computer but with no cellular service... that's a damn different story!!!

Let's see, 1.5 days of Vermont Life OVER!!


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2003)

I just signed up for a week's pass at Powerhouse gym and I'm only going to be able to use 4 days of it!  

Oh well.... I will be training in Bristol, CT at Gold's Gym in the AM!!!

That's my update.


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2003)

Oh yeah... instead of going to the gym in NH, I decided to Rake leaves on a 90 degree incline and other various outdoor activites!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2003)

OK, my last day in VErmont and I can finally return to "my world" again!

Today for exercise, I stacked 1.5 cords of wood and spent time finagling with the damn stack so it wouldn't tip over!  

HARTFORD, CT------------------  Here I come!

Cellular service and internet service will finally come back to me!!!  Thank f'n god!


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2003)

OK.... it is f'n pouring rain here in Hartford ,CT so therefore, I did NOT go to NYC.  I'm not sweating this though bc/ I will be back here on Nov. 1st.... Greenwich Village to see my friend's play!  \

Last 4 nights have been tough on me!  Sleep at 4 am is wearing me down!


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2003)

Today's workout:

Just 35 mins of Cardio!

Tough workout, huh?


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2003)

1 hour spinning class with Deeann

Died for 20 mins!

Luncheon with DD  

Shoulders at night in Berlin's, CT  Powerhouse Gym

Died again!!!

Home Dead!

Tired, exhausted and must call my trainer in W. Palm Beach!

H
O
M
E 

in Two days!!!!!

But I'll miss all my friend's here!


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2003)

I have 4 stinkin' flights going to NYC and I know I'm going to use one of them! 

However, I think I'm going to reroute 3 of them back to a small little airport in SW Connecticut!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2003)

Less than 24 hours of departure here in this great Northeastern part of the US.  All goal attained minus one and that is the visiting of my old best friend in NYC!    Oh well, 19 days isn't that long away??


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!  

I'm freaking out!  I'm coming HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Alexzandra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2003)

Just a quick "hello" to anyone whose reading this.....


This is me from the Dallas/Ft. Worth airport!

I like this airport!!!It's actually nice!!!


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2003)

Finally home!  Peace for now at last!


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2003)

Got a hold of my trainer tonight!

She is going to kick my ass on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

dave are you a drug dealer?

cause you sure have alot of money to travel and your never workin


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi Dave!  

How is Alesandra??  Did she miss you????  

Good luck with your trainer.. I still think you should have hired GoPro.. but I guess I am biased. 

Thanks again for the other thing... You're the best.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK.... it is f'n pouring rain here in Hartford ,CT


Man, you were real close to MBC and Baboon!!


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dave are you a drug dealer?
> 
> cause you sure have alot of money to travel and your never workin





Yes, and I want to admit that online here!    Of course NOT!!!  

I'd have a lot more money if I did deal but a life a crime would NOT be worth it especially bunkin' with "Big Bubba"


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Man, you were real close to MBC and Baboon!!



I WAS in their gym for 4 days last week!!!  

I think IAB works out at 5 am and I'm unsure of when MBC goes though


----------



## ZECH (Oct 16, 2003)

Cool! Should have met up with them!


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Dave!
> 
> How is Alesandra??  Did she miss you????
> ...



Well, we talked while I was away on a couple of occassions and I think she may have missed me.  Because we're are not an item or seeing each other, I missed her as a friend bc/ of her spicy-feisty attitude!  

No problem, Cyn... let me know if I can be of further assistance to you!


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Cool! Should have met up with them!



I was all over the place last two weeks and I was hoping to run into them but I had to be in and out of there each day!

I bought my week pass but only used 4 days of it as I was training in other gyms!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, we talked while I was away on a couple of occassions and I think she may have missed me.  Because we're are not an item or seeing each other, I missed her as a friend bc/ of her spicy-feisty attitude!
> 
> No problem, Cyn... let me know if I can be of further assistance to you!



OH I sorta thought you were an item....  hey a friend is better anyway....  and who knows???


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

Nope..... like Be-ahhh..... it's great for every celebrated or uncelebrated moments...  I can't be tied down at this juncture of my life... the "_single_" life.... the *beautiful* life..... an "American Life"...  certain words heard from Madonna!  

But soon, someday, I will settle down....


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

No gym this morning, this late afternoon or this evening!

That is my update!


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2003)

Holy Crap!  I pulled a "Clown" last night!!!    I didn't get in until 4 am and here I stand (sitting... actually)

I wonder how I'm going to get through this "lovely" Friday?!?!?!

Late nite workout has to come around 10 or 11 pm tonight and then, I'm going to "freaking" bed!!  

Re-enter..... Alexzandra    in2 my life.  So happy to see her but the lack of sleep,,,,,,,, was it worth the price of no energy for me???



YES


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2003)

I need energy for my friend's band on Saturday!!!!  

Hmmnnn... and my trainer says, *No* stimulants but does not include coffee!


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2003)

More irrelevant info!  

I am currently searching  for a hotel in Lower Manhattan!!

I got my flights secured for Nov. 1st!!!  

I am bringing a navigational systems guide with me.  It's costing me $149 !!!!!!  It's name is C.A.R.M.E.N


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2003)

2.5 hours to working out.... it will probably be an easy night for me and I will do circuit style training tonight!

Then, at 11:45 pm.......  I'm off to see the wizard... the wonderful wizard of Oz.......................


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2003)

OK, back from the Wizard!  

Shit-fuck..... it's 4:30 in the damn morning!!!


Tomorrow (or today-tonight) going to a show!!!  Should be MOST excellent!  This band may take me to new heights in my life....  time to schmooze, network and kick ASS!!!

I love it when money talks!


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2003)

CONCERT TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!

But I have to workout tonight and do some major-major shopping.


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2003)

OK, I had a fucking blast last night with the band!  Shey's awesome... everyone is so fucking cool!!!  They just got a committment/promissary signing with a major label and will be going out on the road soon!!!  Everything else is a "secret".  Hopefully, soon you will all get to know this band and hear them.  Maybe you'll like them... maybe you won't.  Oh well.. no biggie!

Anyway, talk about a "killer" night!  Oh my god!  I can't even go into detail!  We ended up eating  and drinking so much crap!  I got Shey, Staci, Sam and some others turned on to Bacardi Raz!!!!  We were fucking rocked!    The food was excellent, too!  I can't wait because their doing two more shows locally and they will be in the heart of Lauderdale!!!  

I guess you could say we had a rocking-rocked time last night!!!


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2003)

OK  Lets now talk about weight training for the moment.

I am preparing for my first real training session with my mystery trainer (will be announced after the Olympia!) and she has me weened off of EVERYTHING!!!  I barely taking Ephedra now!  My energy level is fine!  Strange... my workouts have been average.  Actually, I switched to a circuit style training which stops tonight!!!  Last 3 body parts!!  Then, I need a rest from weights for Monday but will do a split session of cardio.  Early AM and late PM.


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2003)

Quick notes!

BAND # 1 - NYC (NOV. 1st) maybe cancelled!!!    We'll see what Rabbits I pull out of my hat though!

BAND #2- However, this band I just posted maybe playing that weekend in Lauderdale!!   

MY FIRST DAY WITH MY AWESOME TRAINER on TUESDAY in W. Palm Beach!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2003)

Just had a barbecue with some friends and they left me stuck with the cooking!    Assholes!  I cooked up 18 Chicken Breast and 10 hamburgers.  Fun, huh?  Now I MUST take a nap soon so I can hit the gym tonight!!


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2003)

I just had a Wireless Network installed in the house!  

No workout in the AM!! 

Lots of protein today!!
Rice for carbs!

PM workout at 5:30 pm!!!

and tomorrow, the laughter ends!!!  TRAINER TOMORROW!!!


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy right now that it's ridiculous!!!


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2003)

It's TUESDAY........ Oh F*ck!!    W. Palm Beach.... here I come!  And, along with the pain!


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2003)

Off the topic (like usual)

I will be picking up a 12 string acoustic guitar and keyboard!

Also, in progress of designing a new t-shirt logo for the band!

If I have some extra's, I will be giving them away!


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2003)

Although food plans and workouts are not neccessarily taboo, I'm electing not to post my foods in particular for my journal.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Although food plans and workouts are not neccessarily taboo, I'm electing not to post my foods in particular for my journal.



WHAT!???  No posting of your meals?  It can help keep you honest....  
How was your training session yesterday?


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, I can assure you that the amount that I'm paying her that following it religiously and no cheating that I'm going to make it very worthwhile!  I'm hope to be her "best" before and after client she could possibly have.   The food scheme was designed by her for my body only so it's going to be VERY interesting.  I'm exuberhant of what she has told me and gave me so far!  Very excited.  Today is day one and I do feel a little dreary but that's  OK.  She is not having me do weights until she gets back from the Olympia! I like that bc/ I am so tired from lifting heavy and crazy!


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Sapph!  

You like this one....

Of course No Pizza!!!


BUT mostly...........

*NO BEEEEEE--AAAAAHHHH!*  for two weeks and I can have it on my cheat day, though!


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2003)

She cut my cardio and she targeted my heart rate which is easier on my body for now!  That means.........


*NO SPINNING or KICKBOXING*


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh yeah, and I have to get at least, 6 hours of Sleep and ..........


*NOT 3* HOURS OF SLEEP!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Sapph!
> 
> You like this one....
> ...



WHAT????  NO BEAH??  What about when you hang with GP??  Oh yeah .. wait a minute.. .he doesn't drink BEAH. 
 
I don't drink beah either....  a glass of red wine now and then... well that is a different story.


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2003)

I just found out that I can have Coffee!!!!    Thank f'n god!!!  I would go crazy just living off of water!


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2003)

Good! I'm using Crystal light, too!  But still drinking my two gallons of water and NO BEER or  DIET PEPSI!!!


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2003)

Holy crap!  Day 2 of this calorie reduction is making me feel very different.  I'm not that brutal or overhyper anymore!  

BTW, I'm not lifting weights until my trainer gets back from the Olympia!

JUST CARDIO and a food reduction and sleep increase!  I'm very happy though!  Different.... but happy!


----------



## david (Oct 26, 2003)

I have survived this very strict eating regimen!!!!  

There is NO stopping from here now!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 26, 2003)

Example of a meal plan.

6 oz. Chicken Breast
Ginger Root (Real Shit!  Removed after cooking of course!)
3 Garlic cloves (Real Shit!)
1 Cup of Spinach
1 egg white!
Ground Pepper!
Dash of Hot sauce!

All combined!  Taste great granted you know how and when to add all these ingredients!


----------



## david (Oct 26, 2003)

A simple breakfast plan that I had to stick to for two weeks and will continue to!

6 Whites/1 yolk
1 Cup of Oatmeal
1 cup of Veggies

Yes, I actually eat my green beans or Spinach!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Tomorrow's workout with my trainer!!!!!  Yaaaaaaay


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 27, 2003)

I am very proud of you David.   Keep up the good work!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Did you get my spreadsheet of what she's having me eating calorie wise etc.?  I never thought I'd survive but here I  am...


Still standing!    Thank you Sapph for those kind words.   I knew I 'd liked you for more than a few reasons!


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2003)

few hours more for my training!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Did you get my spreadsheet of what she's having me eating calorie wise etc.?  I never thought I'd survive but here I  am...
> 
> 
> Still standing!    Thank you Sapph for those kind words.   I knew I 'd liked you for more than a few reasons!


I just checked my hotmail TODAY and I did download your diet, BUT I didn't get a chance to really look at it yet.  I will check it out tommorrow, I am interested.  You'll do great, I have faith in you!!!  I will email you tommorow... 


I just checked out your trainer... she may be even bigger than MINE!!!


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow!    I think I almost DIED tonight!!!  

CHEST
BACK

DEATH!  

  Bigger than Gopro?  I doubt it!  She is VERY GOOD and damn, I knew there was a reason why I hired her!  She's beyond good!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Wow!    I think I almost DIED tonight!!!
> 
> CHEST
> ...



She is pretty big.. but I think I am bigger.. Don't you , David?

   

And I guess you are right GoPro is bigger than both of us (put together)


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> She is pretty big.. but I think I am bigger.. Don't you , David?
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't know if GP is big at all?


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

Sample meal for me today.  Last meal of the day.   Very easy!

Filet Mignon (6 oz.)
Vegetable Medley (1 cup)


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

Another day........ another day.............


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I wouldn't know if GP is big at all?


Believe me...  he IS...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi David!!
Where do you live in Florida???

I am going on a cruise to the Bahamas on Nov. 17th and we are flying to Orlando first- 

How's the weather there?? 

Your doing great on your workout/diet!!
Keep It Up!


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi David!!
> Where do you live in Florida???
> 
> ...



Hi Stacey!  

Thank you for your compliment!  As you may know, I hired a Professional trainer to take me out of the Powerlifting mode and away from all the substances that follow and lead me to bodybuilding!  She is such a positive influence on my life and future and I hold her responsible for the final outcome!  Believe me, I wish I could post week 1 results and how my body has changed already drastically!    But those who see me in February, (Arnold) will see first hand.   As for those who have seen me and will see me again, will be VERY surprised! 

I live in Ft. Lauderdale, FL.  Your taking a cruise?  Awesome!  Are you going out of the port of Canaveral (Cocoa Beach) or Everglades? (Ft. Lauderdale)?

That would be great if it was out of Ft.  Lauderdale!!!  Let me know.   The weather?  Usually in November, it's fairly decent but the waters are colder, though.  

What else is on your itinerary for your Cruise?

Thank you again, Stacey for the wonderful compliment!   

D


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

OK, I am fully exhausted and need a 1/2  day off tomorrow!!!  NO SPLIT SESSION!  Hell, I shouldn't even look at the gym tomorrow.................................................  but I'm gonna!


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

This is JOURNAL is NOW closed!

My new Journal is here!!!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=438815


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi David!!! Sounds like you have one awesome trainer!!! Thats great!!!!! 

We are going to fly into Orlanda and then be shuttled to Port Canaveral ( I THINK) whatever is 45 minutes from Orlando. 
Then we dock (around 5pm) and head out-- we spend one day at Cococa Bay (SP?) then ship out to Nassau for about 26 hrs. then head back to Florida!  I can't wait!!! Kinda nervous about being on a boat--but can't wait!! 

Have a great day!!!  AND keep up the awesome work!~~


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

OOPS I'm sorry I posted in here.. no more-- I promise!!


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)




----------

